# Who needs help or Who needs work NE Ohio



## T-Trim (Nov 8, 2005)

Just asking what people are doing in this area.


----------



## timlb703 (Oct 18, 2007)

Subs needed Lake and Cuyahoga counties. If interested please call (440) 567-5512 TIM


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I need subs in Summit and Stark Co let me know


----------



## timlb703 (Oct 18, 2007)

Subs no longer needed. Thank you for your replies.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

Stil need subs here in the akron canton area.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

i know someone that needs work just south of dayton. he doesnt have a plow truck. if anyone is just looking for a driver ill be happy to pass names along. he's very professional, responsible. very hard worker. last we talked he mentioned he could use some income this winter the other job is seasonal.


----------

